# Débit Airport Express = arnaque ?



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

J' ai monté chez moi un réseau entre mes PC et mon mac avec une borne Airport Express. Le débit max de ce réseau est de 1,5 Mo/s alors que le wifi 802.1 g est sensé tourner à un peu plus de 6.5 Mo/s. Quelqu'un du forum Mac en réseau me confirme que lui aussi n'a jamais pu dépasser les 1.5 Mo/s. Alors AE en 802.1g c'est finalement une arnaque ???


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2005)

tu t'es trompé d'endroit...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Il y a peut être au moins une machine qui n'est qu'en .b ce qui ralentit tout le système...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut être au moins une machine qui n'est qu'en .b ce qui ralentit tout le système...


 
Ben nan tout est en g


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

J'en reçois une dans 54 minutes, je dirai ce que ça donne chez moi.


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> J'en reçois une dans 54 minutes, je dirai ce que ça donne chez moi.


 
Oui STP


----------



## vincmyl (28 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'en suis tout a fait satisfait   cela dit je suis a coté de la borne si je change de piece le débit est moindre, avec un mur de séparation


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en suis tout a fait satisfait   cela dit je suis a coté de la borne si je change de piece le débit est moindre, avec un mur de séparation


mes ordis sont dans la même pièce que l'Airport et à 3m maxi ... tu as quel débit?


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

j'ai la livebox a la maison avec des dongles g et j'ai deja ete connecte avec une excellente qualite de signal et un tres bon a 35m de ma livebox

sinon, je capte un excellent signal wifi de la livebox de mon voisin egalement

donc que tu sois a 3m ou 20m ca devrait pas etre ce debit la

ca doit venir du dongle de ton pc qui deconne ou une mauvaise config windows...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Je me demandais aussi si c'était pas ce foutu PC qui déconnait ... mais non, le débit est le même entre l'iBook et l'iMac ... snif je pourrais jamais profiter du débit max de la freebox


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

je sais pas si ca marche le wifi en ad hoc sur mac

moi je le fais de temps en temps sur pc pour tester la connectivite

vires la borne pour voir et essaies de communiquer entre l'ibook et l'imac sans la borne

sinon je vois pas


ps: pk as tu besoin de la borne pour etre connecte a la freebox ?


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

ben parce que je partage ma connexion internet entre le PC, l'iBook et l'iMac ...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

elle est indispensable ?


je pensais qu'il suffisait que chaque ordi soit pourvu d'une carte wifi 


je vais me retrouver dans la meme galere que toi alors


Livebox + imac + 1 pc


pourtant jusqu'a present, j'avais livebox + 2 pc

chaque pc avait un dongle wifi ca marchait tres bien

et chez apple, la carte airport integree equivaut a l'appelation "wifi" sur pc, donc je vois pas pourquoi il faut la borne en plus ???


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

Je suis pas un expert en réseau wifi mais pour interconnecter plusieurs ordi (plus de 2 en fait) il faut un routeur wifi, c'est ce que fait la borne ...


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

ah ok

bah ecoutes, ma livebox est une passerelle residentielle qui fait office de routeur donc j'ai pas de soucis

je pensais que la freebox avait exactement les memes fonctions que tous les boitiers concurrents

ca depend sans doute de la version de freebox (V4 ? )

a moins que la freebox n'ait pas du tout cette fonction de routeur


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

je viens de regarder le pdf de la freebox

je sais pas si ca peut t'aider

pages 62 et 72-73 du pdf

http://support.free.fr/maj/freebox_V3-V4_ppp.pdf


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> je viens de regarder le pdf de la freebox
> 
> je sais pas si ca peut t'aider
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton aide :love:

Mais je n'utilise pas la fonction wifi de la FB, elle est connectée sur le port ethernet de l'AE

Ca me parait insoluble ce truc, il faudrait peut être que j'appelle Apple ...

PS : je viens de prévenir les modos au sujet du t.....c du sujet sur l'iMac G5


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

de rien...

j'espere que je n'aurai pas de souci avec mon partage de connexion et de fichiers qd j'aurai l'imac...


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> de rien...
> 
> j'espere que je n'aurai pas de souci avec mon partage de connexion et de fichiers qd j'aurai l'imac...



Bah si je peux je t'aiderai


----------



## drs (28 Janvier 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Il y a peut être au moins une machine qui n'est qu'en .b ce qui ralentit tout le système...



salut

une machine connectée en b sur un réseau en G ne ralentit pas les machines qui se connectent en G.
J'ai un ibook airport extreme et un ibook G3 avec dongle DLink en b, et mon débit sur le G4 ne faiblit pas quand le G3 se connecte.

Alex


----------



## nicolapinot (29 Janvier 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> salut
> 
> une machine connectée en b sur un réseau en G ne ralentit pas les machines qui se connectent en G.
> J'ai un ibook airport extreme et un ibook G3 avec dongle DLink en b, et mon débit sur le G4 ne faiblit pas quand le G3 se connecte.
> ...



Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai toujours lu le contraire. Ce serait donc une idée recue?
Je suis une bille mais ou est ce que vous voyez le debit?
Je suis passé en wds et j'aimerais connaitre ce que je perds.


----------



## chupastar (29 Janvier 2005)

Je ne vais pas arranger le problème, mais c'est juste pour dire que j'ai acheter à Planete Saturne le we dernier un routeur wi-fi en b à 29¤.

C'est juste un b, mais à ce prix là ça vaut le coup pour un étudiant fauché qui veux pouvoir surfer depuis son lit!

Voilà pour la petite info.


----------



## drs (29 Janvier 2005)

nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est marrant, j'ai toujours lu le contraire.



Cette histoire de ralentissement est valable pour les matériels branchés en série ou simili.
Par exemple, deux barettes mémoires de vitesse différentes se caleront sur la fréquence de la plus basse, normal puisqu'elles sont sur le meme bus, idem pour les disques durs.
Mais une machine en ethernet 10 reliée sur un réseau en 100 ne fera pas passer tout le réseau en 10!!!
Idem pour le wifi. Le point d'accès offre du 54g pour le 802.11g. Les machines qui ne peuvent faire que du b se connecteront en b. Point.

Alex


----------



## drs (29 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais pas arranger le problème, mais c'est juste pour dire que j'ai acheter à Planete Saturne le we dernier un routeur wi-fi en b à 29¤.



Moi j'ai acheté un routeur-hub-AP en g pour 50¤ à carrefour la semaine derniere.
Gigabyte GN-B49G

Alex


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Janvier 2005)

Et vous atteignez quels débits ????


----------



## nexus (2 Février 2005)

Ex de scénario: 
- 1 ordi A en 802.11b et un ordi B en 802.11g connectés à un hot spot 802.11g. Quand les 2 émettent en même temps, il faut 5 fois plus de temps que l'ordi B (11Mbps = 54Mbps/5) pour envoyer un paquet de même taille.
- Il n'y a pas de QoS en Wi-fi, donc il y a de fortes chances que les ordis aient la main sur  50% des paquets.
- conclusion ==> l'ordi A et  l'ordi B  auront grosso modo le même débit  de 9Mbps. Débit global du réseau: 18Mbps. Débit sur le layer physique of course...

Donc, OUI un ordi connecté en g est affecté par un ordi connecté en b!

NB: Dans mon immeuble, il y a 6 hot spots wi-fi. Sachant qu'il n'y a que 3 bandes de fréquence séparées (en wi fi, y a pas mal de canaux qui se chevauchent), je vous laisse calculer le débit qu'un ordi connecté en 802.11g peut avoir s'il y a 3 PCs connectés en 802.11b sur 3 canaux distincts ;-)


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Ouais mais tout ça ça n'explique pas mon débit pourri puisque tout mon réseau est en G ...


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

une des cartes wifi qui deconne peut etre ?


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> une des cartes wifi qui deconne peut etre ?


 
Et tu crois que ça pourrait limiter tout le réseau ?

Il y a en effet quelque chose de bizarre, le débit PC<--> Mac est au max à 300-400 ko/s alors qu'entre l'iBook et l'iMac il est au max à 1,8 Mo/s

franchement j'y comprends rien


----------



## Zyrol (2 Février 2005)

je vous rejoins dans vos interrogations !
J'ai une borne AE, 1 imac G4 et 1 ibook G4 tous deux en airPort extreme. Quand je transfere des fichiers, je n'ai jamis pu depasser les 2 Mo/s alors que je devrais atteindre les 6,75.

Donc je suis d'accord qu'il y a un probleme de débit....


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> je vous rejoins dans vos interrogations !
> J'ai une borne AE, 1 imac G4 et 1 ibook G4 tous deux en airPort extreme. Quand je transfere des fichiers, je n'ai jamis pu depasser les 2 Mo/s alors que je devrais atteindre les 6,75.
> 
> Donc je suis d'accord qu'il y a un probleme de débit....


 
Dans ce cas ça pourrait nous laisser croire qu'Apple nous arnaque en nous laissant croire que son AE fonctionne à 54 Mbps


----------



## Zyrol (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas ça pourrait nous laisser croire qu'Apple nous arnaque en nous laissant croire que son AE fonctionne à 54 Mbps



Completement !!! sauf si c'est un probleme de configuration, mais pour l'instant je n'ai rencontré personne qui atteignait le débit de 6,75 Mo/s ....


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2005)

déjà 54mb/s c'est un débit théorique alors celui qui arrive à faire tourner un device wifi g à 6,75 Mo/s qu'il me prévienne, tu peux quasiment diviser par deux pour obtenir le debit réel max d'un wifi g (comme le b d'ailleurs où le débit réel est de 4-5 mb/s)

ensuite il y a tellement de paramètres qui entre en jeu dans une connection wifi (pollution d'autre appareils électroniques, taux d"'humidité de l'air etc....)


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> déjà 54mb/s c'est un débit théorique alors celui qui arrive à faire tourner un device wifi g à 6,75 Mo/s qu'il me prévienne, tu peux quasiment diviser par deux pour obtenir le debit réel max d'un wifi g (comme le b d'ailleurs où le débit réel est de 4-5 mb/s)
> 
> ensuite il y a tellement de paramètres qui entre en jeu dans une connection wifi (pollution d'autre appareils électroniques, taux d"'humidité de l'air etc....)


 
Oui mais entre le débit théorique et mon débit réel Mac<--->Mac il y a un ratio de 4 pas de 2 !!! et je parle même pas du débit Mac <---> PC

la borne AE est juste à côté de l'iMac  donc côté interférences ...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Février 2005)

Je suis d'accord avec fpoil, le débit annoncé est un débit maximum théorique. Le débit réel, surtout en WiFi, lorsque ça marche bien est au tour de la moitié du débit théorique max.

Pour DarkOrange, ce que tu peux essayer pour isoler le problème. Tu éteins la borne et toutes les machines. Tu rallume la borne et tu met en marche une machine à la fois pendant un certains temps, histoire de stabiliser la connexion. Et surveille le débit en même temps, tu vas bien finir par trouver le problème.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec fpoil, le débit annoncé est un débit maximum théorique. Le débit réel, surtout en WiFi, lorsque ça marche bien est au tour de la moitié du débit théorique max.
> 
> Pour DarkOrange, ce que tu peux essayer pour isoler le problème. Tu éteins la borne et toutes les machines. Tu rallume la borne et tu met en marche une machine à la fois pendant un certains temps, histoire de stabiliser la connexion. Et surveille le débit en même temps, tu vas bien finir par trouver le problème.


 
merci pour le tuyau je m'y colle dès ce soir


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Et tu crois que ça pourrait limiter tout le réseau ?
> 
> Il y a en effet quelque chose de bizarre, le débit PC<--> Mac est au max à 300-400 ko/s alors qu'entre l'iBook et l'iMac il est au max à 1,8 Mo/s
> 
> franchement j'y comprends rien



des que je recois mon imac

je verrais comment se comporte mon reseau pc-mac-livebox et je te dirais


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> des que je recois mon imac
> 
> je verrais comment se comporte mon reseau pc-mac-livebox et je te dirais


 
Merci ça m'aidera à y voir plus clair


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2005)

"«Avec toutes les options de sécurité au maximum, on dispose ainsi de débits plus confortables, de l'ordre de 15 à 20 Mbps. Cela permet donc de ne pas faire de compromis sur la sécurité», poursuit le responsable d'Apple."

apparemment, le wep activé on obtient au mieux 2,5 mo/s dixit François Rondeau, responsable marketing produit chez Apple France

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,2132560,00.htm


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> "«Avec toutes les options de sécurité au maximum, on dispose ainsi de débits plus confortables, de l'ordre de 15 à 20 Mbps. Cela permet donc de ne pas faire de compromis sur la sécurité», poursuit le responsable d'Apple."
> 
> apparemment, le wep activé on obtient au mieux 2,5 mo/s dixit François Rondeau, responsable marketing produit chez Apple France
> 
> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,2132560,00.htm


 
 merci pour cet article édifiant ...


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> "«Avec toutes les options de sécurité au maximum, on dispose ainsi de débits plus confortables, de l'ordre de 15 à 20 Mbps. Cela permet donc de ne pas faire de compromis sur la sécurité», poursuit le responsable d'Apple."
> 
> apparemment, le wep activé on obtient au mieux 2,5 mo/s dixit François Rondeau, responsable marketing produit chez Apple France
> 
> http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/internet/0,39020774,2132560,00.htm




puree c'est debile, wep ou pas, le debit devrait pas etre aussi pourri !

ils auraient franchement du penser a ca avant...

en gros, je peux avoir un super debit sur mon pc et un debit pourri sur mon mac ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> puree c'est debile, wep ou pas, le debit devrait pas etre aussi pourri !
> 
> ils auraient franchement du penser a ca avant...
> 
> en gros, je peux avoir un super debit sur mon pc et un debit pourri sur mon mac ?



un petit comparatif instructif :

http://www.01net.com/article/212198.html

en bas de la page


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Encore un article interessant merci  


j'en tire 2 conclusions :

- les débits sont défférents en fonction du matériel
- l'encodage diminue les performances (mais de combien ???)


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> un petit comparatif instructif :
> 
> http://www.01net.com/article/212198.html
> 
> en bas de la page




ah c'est 2x a 2.5x moins que avec mon pc 

j'ai vraiment teste, j'arrive a tirer pleinement parti des 54Mb avec mon pc

et la ca va tomber a 20 MB sous mac


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

Voici un comparatif de cartes "g" qui en dit long ... débit max : 24 Mbps    

http://www.informanews.net/scripts/article.php/143/0.htm


----------



## NightWalker (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est 2x a 2.5x moins que avec mon pc
> 
> j'ai vraiment teste, j'arrive a tirer pleinement parti des 54Mb avec mon pc
> 
> et la ca va tomber a 20 MB sous mac



Tu fais comment ton test ?


----------



## fpoil (2 Février 2005)

moi aussi j'aimerais bien savoir, parce qu'apparemment ce n'est pas un pb de pc ou mac, c'est un pb lié aux périphériques wifi eux-mêmes.


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais comment ton test ?




2 pc en wifi avec le meme dongle

transferts de gros fichiers d'un pc a l'autre et vice versa

pc separes de 10m

et je regarde les taux de transfert avec le soft de monitoring reseau


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> 2 pc en wifi avec le meme dongle
> 
> transferts de gros fichiers d'un pc a l'autre et vice versa
> 
> ...



tu es en mode ad hoc donc, c'est peut être plus rapide dans ce cas ...


----------



## calvin (2 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> tu es en mode ad hoc donc, c'est peut être plus rapide dans ce cas ...



non non

je suis bien en infrastructure

ma livebox reste allumee

et chaque pc est bien regle sur infrastr. et non ad hoc


----------



## Zyrol (3 Février 2005)

Je viens de faire un test interessant.

J'ai crée un reseau d'ordi à ordi (imac G4 et ibook G4) SANS clé wps. Pour vérifier si le cryptage des données ralentissait le débit.
AVEC CLE WPS : maxi 2 Mo/s
SANS CLE WPS : maxi 3,9 Mo/s

Donc effectivement, la clé fait baisser le débit. Mais je n'arrive toujours pas au débit théorique de 6,75 Mo/s annoncé par Apple.

Donc ceux qui habitent en pleine cambrouse et qui n'ont pas de voisin peu scrupuleux, peuvent enlever la clé wps sur leur reseau est gagner quelques precieux Mo/s  !!


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un test interessant.
> 
> J'ai crée un reseau d'ordi à ordi (imac G4 et ibook G4) SANS clé wps. Pour vérifier si le cryptage des données ralentissait le débit.
> AVEC CLE WPS : maxi 2 Mo/s
> ...


 
Ouais bref le wifi c'est pas encore ça :mouais:


----------



## calvin (4 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un test interessant.
> 
> J'ai crée un reseau d'ordi à ordi (imac G4 et ibook G4) SANS clé wps. Pour vérifier si le cryptage des données ralentissait le débit.
> AVEC CLE WPS : maxi 2 Mo/s
> ...



y a moyen de securiser le reseau wifi sans mettre la cle wep ?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

Déjà en n'autaurisant que les adresses MAC de tes ordis et en rendant ton réseau invisible ... mais bon je ne sais pas si ça suffit


----------



## calvin (4 Février 2005)

filtrage mac, je vois comment le configurer, mais rendre le reseau invisible ? comment ?

merci


----------



## chupastar (4 Février 2005)

Même question que Calvin, comment le rendre invisible mon réseau et comment le voir après avec mon ordinateur.

De plus quand j'ai essayé de mettre un filtre MAC, ça m'a coupé tout mon réseau et j'ai du faire un reset de mon routeur.


----------



## fpoil (4 Février 2005)

empecher le broadcasting du ssid (en générel sur les routeurs tu as une fonction qui te permet de ne pas diffuser le nom du réseau)


----------



## calvin (4 Février 2005)

merci pour le tuyau, je vais chercher ca sur la livebox


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le tuyau, je vais chercher ca sur la livebox


 
Si côté paramétrages la Livebox = Freebox, c'est pas gagné pour empêcher le boadcast du ssid ...


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2005)

Donc, je récapitule...

Si je masque mon réseau en cochant "créer un réseau fermé", dans l'admin airport, l'onglet Airport.

Le nom de mon réseau ne sera pas diffusé, donc pour se connecter il faudra faire : cliquer sur l'icone Airport (dans la barre des menus) Autre... et là rentrer le nom du réseau.

Donc à partir de là j'ai 2 questions : 
- Si quelqu'un detecte mon réseau (comment d'ailleurs) est ce facile de trouver le nom pour y rentrer ?
- Le but de cette opération est d'enlever le cryptage wep pour gagner quelques preieux mega octets, donc plus de mot de passe. Mais n'est il pas possible de laisser un mot de passe ? Comme ça, pour acceder au reseau invisible, il faut : nom du reseau+ mot de passe. Donc pas trop mal au niveau secu il me semble.... non ?


----------



## drs (10 Février 2005)

salut

un soft comme istumbler donne le nom du réseau, sa force, son canal et son adresse mac. Donc tu vois, le nom n'est vraiment pas dur à trouver 

Alex


----------



## Zyrol (10 Février 2005)

Zut !!!

Est ce que je peux mettre un mot de passe au reseau sans activer le cryptage wep ?
Meme si au niveau secu c'est pas à 100 % fiable, on rencontre pas tous les jours des pirates informatiques... car il faut un minimum de connaissance pour acceder à ce genre de réseau, non ?


----------



## drs (10 Février 2005)

si c'est hypra simple à pirater les bornes wifi.

Alors le minimum, c'est le WEP et le WPA si possible.

Alex


----------



## Lupin sansei (11 Février 2005)

j'interviens parce que personne n'a encore parlé de ça mais est ce que vous avez essayé de modifier le "taux de multidiffusion" dans option sans fil de l'utilitaire airport?


----------



## chupastar (11 Février 2005)

Je ne trouve pas cette fenêtre, tu peux m'indiquer l'endroit où l'afficher?

Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (11 Février 2005)

Autre chose : 
Toujours en enlevant la clé WEP : 
Si je masque le reseau
+
Si je configure la borne pour n'autoriser que les adresses MAC que je veux.

Difficile de pirater dans ce cas là ? non ?


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose :
> Toujours en enlevant la clé WEP :
> Si je masque le reseau
> +
> ...


 
Ouais la ça commence a être plus dur ... à moins de connaître en plus l'adresse IP et le mot de passe de configuration de ta borne. Ca commence à faire bcp de choses à connaître


----------



## Zyrol (11 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Ouais la ça commence a être plus dur ... à moins de connaître en plus l'adresse IP et le mot de passe de configuration de ta borne. Ca commence à faire bcp de choses à connaître



D'autant plus que si on connait le mot de passe de ma borne on peut tres bien changer le mot de passe wep. Donc ça revient au meme.

je pense que je vais faire cette config. 

Je vous tiens au courant au niveau des performances.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que si on connait le mot de passe de ma borne on peut tres bien changer le mot de passe wep. Donc ça revient au meme.
> 
> je pense que je vais faire cette config.
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant au niveau des performances.


 
bien vu


----------



## calvin (11 Février 2005)

tiens on fait comment pour tomber sur cet utilitaire ?

je le vois pas dans les parametres systeme, c'est une appli ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

C'est dans l'assistant de config airport


----------



## calvin (11 Février 2005)

j'ai pas du tomber dessus alors parce que lors du 1er demarrage de mon mac, il a detecte le SSID de ma livebox et m'a juste demande la cle WEP, le login et le pwd et apres c'etait bon j'etais connecte

pas eu besoin de configurer autre chose sur l'airport

je regarderai merco


----------



## Zyrol (11 Février 2005)

Je vous livre mes derniers tests (pas tres concluant d'ailleurs...)
Config : ibook G4, iMac G4, AirPort Express
J'ai testé 9 configurations differentes de la borne : avec ou sans clé WEP, canal, taux de multidiffusion, Robustesse d'interference, Puissance de transmission, Reseaux fermé...

Résultat : le taux varie entre 1,9 Mo/s et 2,1 Mo/s....

Par contre quand je crée un réseau wifi d'ordi à ordi sans passer par la borne, le taux (sans clé wep) monte à 3,9  Mo/s...  Avec clé wep, le taux est de 1,9 Mo/s


Bien sur, je n'ai pas bougé l'ordi pendant tous les tests, la mesure est faire sur le meme fichier (un fichier dv de 1 Go) et le taux de reception airPort est au maxi.


J'en viens donc à la conclusion que la borne AirPort Express ralentit les débit, car pour un reseau d'ordi à ordi direct le débit est presque doublé.

on est trés loin des 6,75 Mo/s théorique annoncé...

meme si pour internet, le débit n'est pas bridée, pour l'echange de fichier : c'est autre chose, surtout quand ils sont un peu lourd (le cable fireWire n'est pas loin !!!)

Je suis ouvert à toutes proposition de tests pour essayer d'optimiser les performances...


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Février 2005)

des nouvelles du front : rien de nouveau côté débit.

Par contre je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle Freebox V4, je suis donc maintenant en full ADSL 2+, je devrais théoriquement pouvoir atteindre un débit moyen de 1,8 Mo/s et voilà le résultat : 1,2 Mo/s  

résultat je perds 600 ko/s à cause du wifi, les nerfs


----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> des nouvelles du front : rien de nouveau côté débit.
> 
> Par contre je viens de recevoir ma nouvelle Freebox V4, je suis donc maintenant en full ADSL 2+, je devrais théoriquement pouvoir atteindre un débit moyen de 1,8 Mo/s et voilà le résultat : 1,2 Mo/s
> 
> résultat je perds 600 ko/s à cause du wifi, les nerfs




As tu essayé de te brancher directement sur l'ethernet pour vraiment voir si ça vient de la borne, parce free des fois.... 

etonnant que tu n'arrives qu'a 1,2 en plus.... moi j'atteins le 2 Mega avec la borne..

Quelle config as tu ?


----------



## calvin (21 Février 2005)

bon, j'ai teste (maintenant que la connexion entre pc et mac marche)

je plafonne a 2 Mo/s pour les gros fichiers

on est loin des 6 Mo certes mais bon, je suis plutot content


a mon avis, le debit a ete bride expres pour ne pas nuire au debit "internet"


j'ai en effet teste de telecharge une iso linux, je suis a 700 ko/s comme d'hab pendant que je copie un fichier du pc a 2 Mo/s


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2005)

Moi le débit me convient et meme si c'est que 2mbits pour le net ca suffit   la borne est petite discrete et en plus branchée sur des enceintes c'est le top


----------



## Zyrol (21 Février 2005)

Bien sur que moi aussi elle me convient et je trouve que ce petit objet est super !

Mais c'est vrai que quand j'echange des fichiers video de mon camescope.... je prends le cable firewire !
Alors que si je pouvais atteindre les 6 mega, j'irai 3 fois plus vite sans avoir à brancher des cables !

Enfin...


----------



## raschidb (22 Février 2005)

Posté par *Zyrol*
_D'autant plus que si on connait le mot de passe de ma borne on peut tres bien changer le mot de passe wep. Donc ça revient au meme.

je pense que je vais faire cette config. 

Je vous tiens au courant au niveau des performances.

_


			
				DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> bien vu



Hmmm..., theoriquement a part avec un cable ethernet directement sur la borne, il faut taper le mot de passe wep pour se connecter a la borne wifi est enfin pouvoir la voir via airport admin.
y manquerai plus que ça !!!!



@ +


----------



## vincmyl (22 Février 2005)

Je pense qu'au cours de l'année une nouvelle version de Express sera livrée


----------



## endavent (26 Février 2005)

Je suis assez envieux quand je vous lis, les gars   

Moi je suis en 512 Kbps chez Neuf Telecom, j'ai une borne Airport Extreme, un PC avec une antenne Wifi b et une carte Aiport Extreme dans mon Imac G5.

Lorsque l'Imac est connecté directement à la Neuf Box via le câble Ethernet, le débit est facilement de 50-55 ko/s. Lorsqu'il se connecte via Aiport, il plafonne à 45 ko/s au mieux, et lorsque le PC est connecté en même temps, ce dernier se déconnecte régulièrement et le débit des deux tombe à 20-25 ko/s !

Il faut que je déconnecte l'Aiport du Mac pour permettre au PC d'avoir un débit correct.

Je précise :
- que ma borne Aiport est à 10 cm de mon MAC
- que la réception du PC est à 100% car il n'est pas très éloigné
- que j'ai désactivé le pare-feu sur le PC pour faire mes tests...
- que j'ai activé la fonction dont vous parliez plus aut pour augmenter le débit en diminuant la portée, en la positionnant à 5,5

Alors des débits comme les vôtres
....
j'en rêve mais bon 
 :rateau:


----------



## endavent (26 Février 2005)

Je viens de passer plus de deux heures au téléphone avec le service technique Apple pour mon problème.

Le premier niveau te fait perdre ton temps pendant une bonne heure, à vérifier 2-3 trucs, puis naviguer à droite à gauche, et surout esssayer de te faire croire QUE TU N'AS PAS DE PROBLEME   

Puis, en désespoir de cause, quand ils constatent que tu n'abandonnes pas, ils te passent un ingénieur. Et là c'est autre chose  :love: 

Malheureusement il n'a pas totalement résolu le problème car il ne sait pas si ça vient de la carte Airport de l'Imac ou la borne Airport (à tester à partir du PC de mes filles), mais déjà il a amélioré le surf sur Internet.

Et surtout les investigations et le discours sont d'un autre niveau ....

Bon, à suivre....


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Février 2005)

endavent a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de passer plus de deux heures au téléphone avec le service technique Apple pour mon problème.
> 
> Le premier niveau te fait perdre ton temps pendant une bonne heure, à vérifier 2-3 trucs, puis naviguer à droite à gauche, et surout esssayer de te faire croire QUE TU N'AS PAS DE PROBLEME
> 
> ...


 
Tiens-nous au courant


----------



## endavent (28 Février 2005)

Aparemment j'ai résolu mon problème.

Vous savez comment ? Tout à fait par hasard, comme souvent en informatique  

On m'avait prêté, en même temps que la borne Aiport, un câble Ethernet fourni avec une Freebox (la personne n'en avait plus besoin car elle utilise la fonction Wifi de la Freebox), et j'ai remplacé le câble Ethernet de la Neuf Box par celui de la Freebox.

Hé bien c'est ce fichu câble qui provoque le problème ! 

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que si je branche la Neuf Box directement au Mac avec le câble fourni, j'ai un super débit (enfin, par rapport à mon débit théorique), et si je le branche sur l'Aiport j'obtiens un débit minable et des interruptions d'envoi de paquets !

C'est vraiment à n'y rien comprendre, mais pour avoir fait plusieurs fois l'échange dans un sens ou dans l'autre, je confirme que le problème est bien résolu avec l'autre câble Ethernet  

Auriez-vous une idée de la raison ? Je ne vois rien, à priori, les différenciant. Pire : le câble Freebox est plus long que le câble Neuf Box, c'est tout (du simple au double, mais il ne dépasse quand même pas 2 m)

Je constate que l'informatique, sur Mac ou sur PC, ça reste quand même du domaine de l'étrange, voire dur surnaturel quelques fois  

Et dans tous les cas, mon débit reste légèrement inférieur (10-15%) en Airport à celui constaté en Ethernet direct, mais c'est peut-être normal ?


----------



## Zyrol (28 Février 2005)

Il faut appeller Mulder et Scully !!!

Non sans rire, ça vient surement du fait que la cable est de meilleure qualité, ou qu'il est blindé, donc moins sensible aux ondes electro-magnétiques, ou les 2 à fois !

Moi je me suis renseigné aupres de potes qui ont des routeurs wi-fi entre PC, et c'est vrai que peu atteigne les 1,5 Mo/s, donc avec mes 2,1 Mo/s je suis content !!

Et pour les gros fichiers, le cable firewire est là !


----------



## kevule (10 Décembre 2006)

endavent a dit:


> Aparemment j'ai résolu mon problème.
> ... je confirme que le problème est bien résolu avec l'autre câble Ethernet
> 
> Auriez-vous une idée de la raison ? Je ne vois rien, à priori, les différenciant. Pire : le câble Freebox est plus long que le câble Neuf Box, c'est tout (du simple au double, mais il ne dépasse quand même pas 2 m)
> ...



Il y a deux sortes de cables Ethernet (RJ45). 

Des cables droit et des cables croisés, la difference est dans le cablage interne de la prise ou deux fils sont inversés.
Cela ne vient peut etre pas de là, mais regarde deja si tes deux cables sont reelement identiques...


----------



## Zyrol (11 Décembre 2006)

kevule a dit:


> Il y a deux sortes de cables Ethernet (RJ45).
> 
> Des cables droit et des cables crois&#233;s, la difference est dans le cablage interne de la prise ou deux fils sont invers&#233;s.
> Cela ne vient peut etre pas de l&#224;, mais regarde deja si tes deux cables sont reelement identiques...



on deterre du post ??  

crois&#233; ou droit ne change rien au d&#233;bit. entre le choix de ces 2 cables, c'est plutot &#231;a marche, ou pas.

les cables crois&#233;s sont utilis&#233;s pour la liaison directe d'ordi &#224; ordis.

les cables droit obligent &#224; passer par un equipement : switch, routeur...

Les cartes r&#233;seaux modernes (pour les ibooks, depuis le G4) sont auto-switch : au besoin elle croise le signal ou pas, donc meme plus besoin de se pr&#233;ocuper de cette caract&#233;ristique.

Ce qui fait varier le d&#233;bit sur un cable, cest sa longueur et sa qualit&#233; (classe)


----------



## kevule (12 Décembre 2006)

merci pour la precision.

En fait, vu que j'effectue des recherches sur le forum en ce moment...

J'ai toujours pas reussi à rendre ma borne AE comme client wifi de mon modem Clubinternet.box.
Je voudrais que la borne recupére le signal wifi du modem/routeur sur un ordinateur depourvu de liaison sans fil. la liaison entre la borne et cette ordinateur se ferront par ethernet.

Bon je vais bien arriver à trouver une source sur ce gigantesque forum.
Si quelqu'un à une idée sur la question, n'hesitez pas a me faire signe. 
Quelqu'un sait-il configurer le WDS sur une Clubinternet.box ?
Cela resoudrait-il mon probleme ?

merci d'avance...

PS : Voila, j'ai jeté ma bouteille à la mer...


----------



## Zyrol (12 Décembre 2006)

Pour  cette op&#233;ration, fais une recherche sur le forum.

 les mots : WDS , ClubinternetBox (c'est son vrai nom ?)

Si tu ne trouve rien, cr&#233;e un fil. celui-ci restera reserv&#233; au d&#233;bit de l'airport express.


----------



## kevule (13 Décembre 2006)

Zyrol a dit:


> ...
> les mots : WDS , ClubinternetBox (c'est son vrai nom ?)
> ...




Voila les caracteristiques exacts du modem:

*Modèle :* Tecom AH 4222 		
*Type :* IAD - (Routeur / VoIP / Wifi)  		
*Compatibilité max :* ADSL 2+ (G.992.5.A) 		
*Ports USB / Ethernet :* 1 / 2   		
*Wi-Fi :* norme 802.11b/g 		
*Dernier firmware :* V43 		


Il est egalement appelé Hitachi à la place de Tecom. Mais c'est la meme chose.

Je n'ose plus trop modifier mon modem/routeur pour l'instant car ma ligne est en cours de degroupage totale...

Merci pour le conseil de creer le sujet sur le debit de l'AE. Je pense le faire plus tard lorsque ma ligne ADSL sera stable.


----------

